# Bladder Instillation with Elmiron



## valeriealbert (Sep 9, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with billing Elmiron as a bladder instillation (as opposed to oral) for IC? If so what code(s) are you using?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 9, 2010)

We use 51700 and if we bought the drug the appropriate J code to go with it.


----------



## valeriealbert (Sep 11, 2010)

What drug do you usually instill? Our docs have been using Elmiron but all I am finding is that Elmiron should be used only for oral use.  Any tips?


----------

